# download Aio mastercamx+catiav5r16+solidworks2006+solidedgev18 and more..........



## yassine-maroc (18 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
[BIMG]http://pixhost.eu/avaxhome/big_show.php?/share/img/2006_05_3/autocad20078yy_orig.jpg[/BIMG]
Solidworks 2006


Get to market faster with SolidWorks®, the standard in 3D mechanical design software. SolidWorks offers unmatched performance and value, leadership in innovation, and the largest community of users. No other CAD system allows you to get product design work done as quickly and accurately.

If you know Microsoft® Windows®, you’re well on your way to designing with SolidWorks. Familiar Windows functions like drag-and-drop, point-and-click, and cut-and-paste allow you to become productive in hours, proficient within weeks. Create 3D models from existing 2D data with the best available transition tools. Enjoy unmatched design communication capabilities, such as the built-in eDrawings application, providing a breakthrough in sharing 2D and 3D product design information.



Mastercam X


Mastercam is the most commonly used CAD/CAM software worldwide* and remains the program of choice among CNC programmers. Mastercam X is the next generation of our popular program, delivering a new simplified, customizable interface with more power, and solid modeling tools designed for the NC programmer.


Autocad 2007


From conceptual design through drafting and detailing, AutoCAD 2007 is all you need to create, visualize, document, and share your ideas. AutoCAD 2007 combines the familiar AutoCAD commands and user interface that you already know with an updated design environment, giving you the power to shape and explore your ideas like never before.

An updated conceptual design environment makes the creation, editing, and navigation of solids and surfaces simple and intuitive. With all the tools in one place, turning your thoughts into designs comes easily. Improved navigation tools enable designers to directly interact with their models during creation and editing, making design alternative exploration more productive.



SolidEdge v18


Solid Edge is an industry-leading mechanical design system with exceptional tools for creating and managing 3D digital prototypes. With superior core modeling and process workflows, a unique focus on the needs of specific industries, and fully integrated design management, Solid Edge guides projects toward an error free, accurate design solution. Solid Edge modeling and assembly tools enable your engineering team to easily develop a full range of products, from single parts to assemblies containing thousands of components. Tailored commands and structured workflows accelerate the design of features common in specific industries and you ensure accurate fit and function of parts by designing, analyzing and modifying them within the assembly model. With Solid Edge, your products come together right first time, every time.



Catia v5r16


CATIA V5 is the leading product development solution for all manufacturing organizations, from OEMs through their supply chains to small independent producers. The range of its capabilities allows CATIA V5 to be applied in a wide variety of industries, such as aerospace, automotive, industrial machinery, electrical, electronics, shipbuilding, plant design, and consumer goods, including design for such diverse products as jewelry and clothing.

CATIA V5 is the only solution capable of addressing the complete product development process, from product concept specifications through product-in-service, in a fully integrated and associative manner. It facilitates true collaborative engineering across the multi-disciplinary extended enterprise, including style and form design, mechanical design and equipment and systems engineering, managing digital mock-up, machining, analysis, and simulation.

CATIA products are based on the open, scalable V5 architecture.

By enabling enterprises to reuse product design knowledge and accelerate development cycles, CATIA V5 helps companies speed their responses to market needs and helps free users to focus on creativity and innovation.



Abaqus v6.5, 


As the company's flagship product, ABAQUS/Standard enables a wide range of linear and nonlinear engineering simulations to be carried out efficiently, accurately, and reliably. The extensive analysis capabilities, superb performance, thorough documentation, high quality, and best-in-class support make ABAQUS/Standard an effective tool for many engineering analyses.



Cimmetry Autovue Solidmodel 2005


AutoVue is a versatile application that provides you with a single uniform interface, and one comprehensive set of tools with which you can natively view print and convert your various electronic documents. AutoVue allows you to work directly with documents in hundreds of different file formats without the authoring applications, while fully preserving the original document's integrity (you cannot edit or modify a document without the authoring application).



Gibbscam 2005


Gibbscam is a state-of-the-art, PC-based computer-aidded manufacturing (CAM) system for programming computer numerically controlled (CNC) machine tools. It's organized as a single application. The base package's capabilities can be optionally extended through the addition of seamlessly integrated modules. This way the sistem can be configured for your initial needs and be gradually expanded as your needs grow protecting your investment.



Solidcam 2006


SolidCAM is the complete, ‘best-in-class’ Manufacturing Suite for efficient and profitable CNC-Programming inside SolidWorks. SolidCAM provides seamless single-window integration and full associativity with the SolidWorks design model.



Camtrax 2006 


CamTrax helps the designer create solid models of virtually every type of cam with the dynamic motion control parameters your system requires. During the design, CamTrax™ generates charts when linked with Excel and adds a profile list to your drawing. Camnetics, Inc. is dedicated to providing the design engineer with accessible software for developing high speed machine cams!

CamTrax standard cam types include cylindrical cams, plate (aka disk) cams and linear cams. Choose the follower type that the design requires; on center translating, off center translating, swinging arm and flat-faced reciprocating. Selecting different motion synthesis is a snap with CamTrax. Choose between virtually any standard cam motion with a couple mouse clicks. With Excel the designer can analyze the cam motions and compare different motion synthesis. Don't have Excel? Output can also be to a text file! Charted are displacement, velocity, acceleration, pressure angle, cam shaft torque, radius of curvature, contact stress and normal force.


Geartrax 2006, 


GearTrax provides the designer with an easy to use tool for creating solid models of drive components. Create spur, helical, straight bevel and involute splines with true involute tooth profiles.

GearTrax is intuitively easy to use for the designer with limited gear experience yet powerful enough for the gear expert. The animation window shows the spur/helical gear mesh which updates as the data is changed. It is extremely useful in understanding how changes to the gear parameters reflects on the gear mesh.

GearTrax is more than a library program. Each part model is created with it's specific requirements just as a designer would, but rather than taking hours or days, the part is created in seconds. GearTrax creates solid models of spur and helical gears, bevel gears, worm gears, involute splines, timing belt pulleys, chain sprockets and V-belt pulleys. GearTrax also integrates with Excel to create data sheets.


----------



## yassine-maroc (18 يونيو 2006)

http://rapidshare.de/files/21147675/001.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/21179136/002.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21181099/003.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21281685/004.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21282259/005.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21283077/006.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21283764/007.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21284226/008.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21284746/009.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21285237/010.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21285877/011.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21286691/012.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21280979/013.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21291691/014.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21292373/015.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21292982/016.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21293553/017.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21294125/018.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21294696/019.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21295340/020.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21371777/021.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21375407/022.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21378220/023.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21379345/024.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21380666/025.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21381868/026.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21387439/027.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21388176/028.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21388860/029.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21389782/030.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21391214/031.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21392708/032.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21393815/033.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21394822/034.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21395670/035.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21396463/036.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21397111/037.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21397789/038.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21398502/039.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21399191/040.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21399883/041.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21400564/042.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21401119/043.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21401738/044.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21402405/045.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21402917/046.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21403451/047.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21404016/048.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21404658/049.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21405205/050.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21405899/051.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21406590/052.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21407285/053.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21408039/054.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21408909/055.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21409558/056.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21410207/057.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21410928/058.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21411892/059.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21359566/060.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21413406/061.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21414081/062.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21414724/063.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21415534/064.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21416227/065.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21416907/066.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21417747/067.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21418509/068.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21419267/069.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21420096/070.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21420921/071.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21421297/072.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21421646/073.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21422047/074.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21422439/075.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21422792/076.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21423227/077.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21423638/078.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21424057/079.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21424465/080.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21424906/081.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21425385/082.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21425833/083.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21426315/084.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21426806/085.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21427229/086.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21427726/087.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21428121/088.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21428539/089.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21428997/090.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21429424/091.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21429899/092.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21430341/093.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21430788/094.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21431218/095.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21431686/096.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21432102/097.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21432589/098.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21433054/099.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21412571/100.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21455269/101.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21455812/102.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21456330/103.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21456916/104.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20890396/TAE_By_CeSaRnEo.part105.rar.html 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21433540/106.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21434014/107.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21435968/108.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21436473/109.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21436944/110.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21437412/111.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21437943/112.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21438542/113.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21457492/114.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21458072/115.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21458571/116.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21459098/117.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21459785/118.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21461781/119.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21463949/120.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21464422/121.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21464931/122.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21465384/123.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21465900/124.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21466343/125.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21468242/126.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21470122/127.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21470589/128.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21471000/129.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21471425/130.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21473232/131.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21473665/132.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21474096/133.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21474523/134.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21476016/135.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21476378/136.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21476725/137.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21477034/138.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21477385/139.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21477696/140.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21478043/141.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21478357/142.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21478655/143.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21478971/144.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21479268/145.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21479564/146.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21479858/147.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21453755/148.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23136830/149.rar.html


----------



## yassine-maroc (18 يونيو 2006)

La tansouna men salihi do3aikom


----------



## robinhoodos (18 يونيو 2006)

jazaka allah khyren
if possible you can uploadit like torrent


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (18 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه *الله* وبركاته 

الاخ الحبيب المهندس ياسين 

جزاك *الله* كل خير على هذا البرنامج ماشاء *الله* عليك اخى اسأل *الله* عز وجل ان يجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك و اسأل *الله* ان ينفع الاسلام و المسلمين بعلم و بمجهوداتك .

*معاً إن شاء الله الى الامام فى الرقي بالامه الاسلاميه.*

جارى التحميل..................... 

جزاك *الله* كل خير اخي الحبيب 
و السلام عليكم ورحمه *الله* وبركاته​


----------



## MDREAM (18 يونيو 2006)

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووا حبيبي 

ما شاء الله 

البر امج روعه 

و جاري التنزيل

تحياتي

Mdream

على فكره التنزيل بيغلب لان الملفات كثييييييييره

بس يسلموا سلف


----------



## عبدالظاهر (18 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خير اخى فى الله


----------



## هندسة انتاج (21 يونيو 2006)

شكرا اخى وجزاكم الله خيرا والى الامام دائما وربنا يوفقكم وسدد خطاكم 
اخوكم محمد يوسف


----------



## HTS (21 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم أخي ياسين yassine-maroc


----------



## HTS (21 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم أخي ياسين yassine-maroc


----------



## yassine-maroc (21 يونيو 2006)

عليكم
السلام
ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## yassine-maroc (21 يونيو 2006)

عليكم
السلام
ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## أهل الحديث (11 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرآ أخى ياسين


----------



## Dust (1 يناير 2007)

If u plz i need only abaqus programs from this list of programs
can u help me 
thanks alot


----------



## aek2006 (1 فبراير 2007)

i want to download MoldWorks and CamWorks please help me


----------



## شاهر عماد (27 مارس 2007)

أخي الكريم 
أنا أيضا أقوم منذ مدة بالبحث عن هذه البرامج أرجو منك إذا وصلت إلى نتيجة أن تخبرني وأنا بالمقابل سوف أقوم بالمثل


----------



## ENG-COOL (10 ديسمبر 2007)

الوصلات لم تعمل معي ممكن يأخي أن تضع وصلات المستر كام لوحدها لأني محتاجه بسرعة جداً لو سمحت


----------



## سلام عليك (20 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم أخي ياسين
على فكره التنزيل ان الملفات ليست فعالة
هل من مساعَدة أو إعطاء شرح عن فكرة التنزيل
شكرا اخى وجزاكم الله خيرا والى الامام دائما وربنا يوفقكم وسدد خطاكم


----------

